# EOS M bodies with built-in fill-flash questions



## josephandrews222 (Apr 7, 2017)

...for my needs the EOS M2 is 'good enough' 'most of the time'.

I picked up the M10 because it offers the occasionally-essential option of a built-in flash.

I've noticed that the length of the 11-22mm M-specific lens interferes with the light from the built-in flash when used at the wider ends of the lens.

I think the 18-55mm M-specific lens will also get in the way of the light that emanates from the built-in flash.

(1) Can anyone confirm this or anything related to what I'm posting...and is the built-in flash in the M6 similarly constrained?

(2) Finally, does the reduced length of the 15-45mm lens keep it out of the way of the light output from the built-in flash on the M bodies that have it? At all focal lengths?


----------

